# Peanut butter



## Welsh Auditor (Jan 30, 2008)

Anyone tried peanut butter (smooth) on trims and tyres? Wipe on, wipe off, it really works (per a guy in the pub!)


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Yes, but not on trim and tyres as a simple dressing.

It's good for removing polish stains from trim - messy but effective...it's the oils in the peanuts and butter that do the trick. 
Best nit use the crunchy version though :wink:

Dave


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Yep I have tried it and as Dave said it works for removing polish stains


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Yep I have tried it and as Dave said it works for removing polish stains


But Beth swear by the Crunchy Nut Version


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mav696 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Yep I have tried it and as Dave said it works for removing polish stains
> ...


She just swears a lot when Andy says anyting about cars :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Wait till I tell her you 2 are in big trouble [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## GARYMENACE (Jul 8, 2007)

I wonder if a bottle of peanut oil would do the same trick?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

GARYMENACE said:


> I wonder if a bottle of peanut oil would do the same trick?


Give it a go and let us all know...need a bit of pioneering spirit :wink:

Dave


----------



## GARYMENACE (Jul 8, 2007)

Ok so I tried the oil and it worked quite well! I bought a small bottle for about a pound! I couldnt find the peanut oil so tried walnut oil which seemed to do the trick I will test others to se which is best though 

My wife thinks I have flipped :lol:

Car smells nice though


----------

